# Jane Fonda to be honored by Obama???



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank God for small favors. Some of you, like ,myself may have already received an E-mail says that the traitorous bit_h, Hanoi Jane is to be honored by the equally infamous Obama. *It's false*, thank god. Some idiot it just trying yank our chains. For you young ones, who haven't had the privilege of learning about Hanoi Jane, she was the cute little "actress" who illegally went to N. Vietnam and visited the prisoners of war being held there. One of them slipped her a note to pass on once she got home. The bit_h handed the note over to the N. Vietnamese officers at the prison camp, for which she was never prosecuted. 
Since she is 11 years older (75) than I am, I cling to the thought that I may be able to dance on her grave and sing. "Ding dong the wicked BIT_H is dead."


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm with you on that one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, the POW deal is false as well.
However, she remains a traitor. The only crime listed in the Constitution is treason. Article III, Section 3 says "Treason against the United States shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort."
1. She went to North Vietnam and posed for photos with NVA soldiers while sitting on an anti-aircraft gun used to shoot down American aircraft. (ahering to their enemies)
2. While in North Vietnam she made several broadcasts over Radio Hanoi urging American troops to disobey their officers, and also lay down their guns. (giving them Aid and Comfort).
She was then, and still is now, a traitor to the United States and should have been prosecuted.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess it proves if you hear something often enough...
Now I only hate her a lot!!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Most actors and actresses are off their rockers anyway and nobody gives a shee-yit about anything they say..


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Thank God for small favors. Some of you, like ,myself may have already received an E-mail says that the traitorous bit_h, Hanoi Jane is to be honored by the equally infamous Obama. *It's false*, thank god. Some idiot it just trying yank our chains. For you young ones, who haven't had the privilege of learning about Hanoi Jane, she was the cute little "actress" who illegally went to N. Vietnam and visited the prisoners of war being held there. One of them slipped her a note to pass on once she got home. The bit_h handed the note over to the N. Vietnamese officers at the prison camp, for which she was never prosecuted.
> Since she is 11 years older (75) than I am, I cling to the thought that I may be able to dance on her grave and sing. "Ding dong the wicked BIT_H is dead."


The POW that handed her that note as well as a few others were beaten to death afterwards


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, the POW deal is false as well.
> However, she remains a traitor. The only crime listed in the Constitution is treason. Article III, Section 3 says "Treason against the United States shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort."
> 1. She went to North Vietnam and posed for photos with NVA soldiers while sitting on an anti-aircraft gun used to shoot down American aircraft. (ahering to their enemies)
> 2. While in North Vietnam she made several broadcasts over Radio Hanoi urging American troops to disobey their officers, and also lay down their guns. (giving them Aid and Comfort).
> She was then, and still is now, a traitor to the United States and should have been prosecuted.


The note that was passed to her was a list of prisoners in the Hanoi Hilton along with names of those that had died in captivity. This was taught to us during USAF Survival Training and students there are shown the documentation of these facts.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tripper52 said:


> The POW that handed her that note as well as a few others were beaten to death afterwards


Nope, sorry, false.
You can easily verify thru Truthorfiction, Urbanlegends, or Snopes. However, perhaps the most succint rebuttal to this false rumor comes from Mike McGrath, past president of NAM-POWS.org. You can find it at this link NAM-POWs Tell the True Story about Hanoi Jane
I am not defending the woman, however this false story has been circulating around the internet for a dozen years now.
I thought it had already been put to bed, but I guess not.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, well until I see something to the contrary.....I stand corrected. Still hate the bitch though.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Both should be shot for treason to this country, IMO.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I believe her father was probably ashamed of her till his dying day.....I know I would have been.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I looked it up and found the same truth. She is innocent of the charges of handing over the notes to the commandant. I had always heard she did it too, but.. So now I only hate her a lot.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Fear not, for she continues to grace the urinals of VFW and American Legion lodges throughout the land.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL...our squadron's mens rooms has her pic in the bottom of every urinal and commode.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

She is not even a blip on my radar. I refuse to let other people live inside my head rent free. Life's too short to dance with ugly women.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I believe her father was probably ashamed of her till his dying day.....I know I would have been.


He looked proud of her "On Golden Pond"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The one thing you have to appreciate about Hanoi Jane is she does give every generation a good reason to hate her. For those in my generation and older, there was the whole Vietnam thing. For those younger folks, she fell asleep on national T.V. during the 1991 World Series when my Twins beat her husband's Braves. Then, there is the whole Jazzercise crap that she did in the 80's and 90's. So be thankful because that duck-faced hag gives EVERYBODY a reason to hate her!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Once a leftist communist, always a leftist communist. I wish her the worst.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The worst people come out of Hollywood! This is a common practice for many of the elite in Hollywood and it seems that it is always conveniently forgotten by the media.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

America hasn't got a royal King or Queen, dukes, duchesses, knights and ladies of the realm etc, so many Americans regard actors/actresses as a kind of royalty instead and pay too much attention to them.
In Britain we call actors "luvvies", a slightly derogatory term meaning "left wing woolly-minded liberals" and it also includes producers and directors too.
For example Richard Attenborough's films all have an unpatriotic element because he uses them as a vehicle to slip in his lefty pinko propaganda.
His brother David is a pinko too, he got in trouble last year for trying to pass off baby polar bears in a zoo as being filmed in the wild; there's lying commie atheists for you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> America hasn't got a royal King or Queen, dukes, duchesses, knights and ladies of the realm etc, so many Americans regard actors/actresses as a kind of royalty instead and pay too much attention to them.
> In Britain we call actors "luvvies", a slightly derogatory term meaning "left wing woolly-minded liberals" and it also includes producers and directors too.
> For example Richard Attenborough's films all have an unpatriotic element because he uses them as a vehicle to slip in his lefty pinko propaganda.
> His brother David is a pinko too, he got in trouble last year for trying to pass off baby polar bears in a zoo as being filmed in the wild; there's lying commie atheists for you.


What about his Royal Hinny, Obama the First (and last, I hope)? And his minion Arch Duke Bloomberg of York, or Sheriff Feinstein of Nuttyham. They seem to think they are royalty.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> He looked proud of her "On Golden Pond"


That just shows he was a good actor.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> The worst people come out of Hollywood! This is a common practice for many of the elite in Hollywood and it seems that it is always conveniently forgotten by the media.


They didn't forget. They're comrades-in-arms.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> The worst people come out of Hollywood!...


Yeah it's always a shock to look up actors in Wiki who i've previously admired and find they've got a screw loose. For example I found out Fionnula Flanagan is an IRA supporter. They targeted men women and children with bombs in mainland Britain including one in my old home town of Leicester, I was a couple of miles away and still heard the blast and miraculously nobody was hurt, so f*ck you Fionnula!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Over the past few years, I've wondered why it seems that so many of the Jewish faith politicians (Chicago mayor, Rahm Emanuel, New York's Boomberg, Senator Feinstein, Senator Joseph Lieberman) seem to be against people owning guns to protect themselves. I stumbled on this website: 
Why Jews Hate Guns
It still doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is also Jews For The Preservation of Firearms Ownership "Jews for the Preservation of Firearms ownership"
I guess like any group there are some for and some against.


----------

